# WWOW - May 6 & 7, 2011



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The 2011 Wild Women of Washtenaw outdoor women's event is open for registration. 
http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/index.html
This is the 13th WWOW event. WWOW is a good time and a great learning opportunity. 
I hope you'll join us at WWOW this year.

Lindsey

Wild Women of Washtenaw outdoor women's event
May 6 & 7, 2011
Washtenaw Sportmans Club
Ypsilanti, Michigan
$50 registration fee


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

104 women enrolled in the 2011 Wild Women of Washtenaw outdoor women's event.
http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/index.html
I hope you'll join us at WWOW this year.

Lindsey


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

This is coming up fast, I am HOPING to get out on Friday and get some more fish for the classes on Saturday. If any ladies want to join for some on the water teaching, drop me a PM. Can't guarantee anything, because last night was my first trip of the year and we only got 1 fish in the boat. Weather is probably not going to allow a trip Friday, but we can hope.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Going to have to retract the offer. This morning, the wife assigned me to kid duty as she is meeting a friend for dinner on Friday.


----------

